# GOOD NEWS ....from Alicante



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Alicante will be the port of departure for the next three editions of the Volvo Ocean Race

The port of Alicante has been chosen to host the start of the Volvo Ocean Race at the next three editions, thanks to an agreement signed recently by the head of the Valencian Regional Government, Francisco Camps, and the competition organisers in Boston (USA). This agreement also establishes that the headquarters of the Volvo Ocean Race will be based permanently in the city of Alicante, as of next June.

This agreement is the result of a collaborative effort between the Spanish Central Government, the Valencian Regional Government and Alicante City Council. It reflects the success of the last official race departure, "Alicante 2008-2009 Volvo Ocean Race" on 11th October 2008 and, therefore, the recognition that Alicante and the Region of Valencia are ideal settings to organise major sporting events.

In fact, the departure of the X Volvo Ocean Race from the port of Alicante - the first time the race set off from anywhere in the Mediterranean - has been the most profitable event of its kind so far, since the costs incurred were zero, and it created an economic impact of €70 million, over 1,500 jobs through direct and indirect employment, and gained media coverage valued at €180 million.

In total, over a million people made their way down to the port to witness the departure of the race and enjoy the parallel activities organised at the Race Village over the 23 days prior to the competition. At the next edition, for the first time ever, there will be an interactive museum about the history of the Volvo Ocean Race since it was first launched in 1973.


International profile 

During the months following the start of the race in Alicante, a promotional campaign has been launched, entitled "Comunitat Valenciana - The Start Region" in order to take the name of the Region around the ten ports at which competitors would be stopping during nine months of racing, covering a total of 39,000 miles (68,750 km), the longest route ever raced. 

Through the different race villages set up at the ports of call, the campaign promotes the opportunities offered by the Region of Valencia in terms of tourism, culture, cuisine, exportation, productive sectors, R&D and innovation, technological institutes and the organisation of major projects and events.
A setting for major events

The Volvo Ocean Race represents the efforts of the Valencian Regional Government to strengthen the position of Alicante and the Region of Valencia on the international sailing calendar. This commitment is patent through the various other agreements signed by the Regional Department of Culture and Sport to host the inaugural race of the Audi MedCup 2009 circuit during the month of May, for the third year in a row, an initiative in which the Regional Government has invested €225,000. Furthermore, from 13th to 19th September, the Bay of Santa Pola will be hosting the Formula Windsurf World Championships, to which the Regional Government has contributed €100,000.

Source:GVA (the official Comunidad Valenciana web-site)


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Alicante will be the port of departure for the next three editions of the Volvo Ocean Race
> 
> The port of Alicante has been chosen to host the start of the Volvo Ocean Race at the next three editions, thanks to an agreement signed recently by the head of the Valencian Regional Government, Francisco Camps, and the competition organisers in Boston (USA). This agreement also establishes that the headquarters of the Volvo Ocean Race will be based permanently in the city of Alicante, as of next June.
> 
> ...



Although I have to admit to being a complete "no knowledge whatsoever" type person on the boating scene! I think this is really good news - any opportunity to promote Spain in a positive way has to be beneficial - and more importantly at the moment the possible advantages of generating income and creating job opportunites etc ..... Its not often we get any good news at the moment so it makes a very refreshing change! thanks for sharing it Steve.

Sue


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, after reading this article it was either getting some good news or dwelling on the negative. I prefer the prospects for Alicante!! 

..................................................................................................................................
Vodafone in £6 billion hit as Spain struggles

Vodafone warned profits this year would be flat at best as problems at its Spanish and Turkish businesses contributed to a £6 billion writedown which sent earnings tumbling. 

The world's biggest mobile group announced a £3.4 billion impairment charge against its Spanish business - one of its core Western European markets - and a fresh £500 million hit against Turkey. The charges took total writedowns for the year to £5.9 billion. 

Vittorio Colao, chief executive of Vodafone, conceded the recession was hitting the mobile giant across its markets, meaning profits for the 2010 financial year would come in at £11-£11.8 billion - flat at best compared with the year ending 2009. 

Customers were making fewer calls and texting less, he said, businesses were cutting back on their mobile phone spend and roaming revenues, a big money-spinner for mobile companies, were under pressure as cash-strapped consumers reined in their holidays. Analysts had assumed mobile companies would be relatively untouched by the downturn. 

Vodafone's Spanish business had been plagued, the company said, in part by the make-up of its customer base which included a large proportion of migrants. Many of these, it said, had been returning home following the recession. 

In Spain, service revenue in the fourth quarter declined by 8.6 per cent, while earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortisation (ebitda) plummeted by 10.5 per cent. 

Mr Colao has already been battening down the hatches for the recession, announcing a cost-cutting programme and axeing jobs at the group. Around 500 jobs were culled in February, including 170 at its head office in Newbury, Berkshire. 

Today, he said cost-cuts would be accelerated with plans to cut £650 million in costs by next March, as opposed to the £500 million previously planned. Further UK job cuts were though, ruled out. 

He also stressed again an end to the group's empire building days. Vodafone's bid for global domination has seen it, in recent years, splash out billions on emerging market businesses like India and Turkey. 

Mr Colao said: "While emerging markets are of interest to us, we remain cautious and selective on future expansion." 

Vodafone reported 15.6 per cent revenue growth to £41 billion and free cash flow up 2.5 per cent to £5.7 billion. A 5.2p final dividend makes a 7.7p total, up 3.5 per cent.


From: The Times Online


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...and then this: 

Tourist Arrivals Continue To Fall On Lanzarote 


The current economic crisis continues to impact upon tourism across Spain.

With the year round holiday hot spot of Lanzarote in the Canaries recording another fall in visitor numbers last month. According to new figures just released by Spanish airport operators AENA. Which reveal that the island has welcomed over 86,000 fewer tourists during the first four months of this year versus the same period in 2008. 


The bulk of these missing tourists are from the UK. Which has long been Lanzarote´s largest source of overseas visitors. But now that the credit crunch has started to bite and the pound is worth much less against the euro many are clearly planning to stay at home this year or holiday outside the euro zone

altogether. As the AENA figures show that the number of tourists arriving on flights to Lanzarote from the UK has fallen by 16.14% during the first four months of 2009. Equivalent to 47,409 less British tourists on the island. 


Overall, total foreign tourist numbers have fallen to 491,718 arrivals from 578,338 arrivals across this same time period. With other key national markets showing a sharp decline. Visitor numbers from Germany – Lanzarote´s second largest market - are down by 13.84%. Whilst arrivals from Eire – the islands third largest source of tourist visitors – have declined by 8.92%. 


Falling visitor numbers have also been recorded in Norway, down 4.24%, Sweden down 22.89%, Holland down 18.26%, Denmark down 11.85%, Finland down 16.50% and Belgium down 18.65%. 


Inevitably, these falling numbers are starting to have a major impact on the island’s economy. Which is heavily reliant on tourism. 


Occupancy levels in hotels and apartments in Lanzarote have already fallen by just over 11% so far this year versus 2008 figures. According to the islands hoteliers association ASOLAN. Whilst bars, restaurants, excursion operators and other similar frontline business are all starting to suffer. With some establishments closing down altogether. 


The Lanzarote property market is heavily dependent on tourism – as traditionally it has been fuelled by overseas buyers keen to invest in holiday rental properties. However despite the fact that prices are now falling on the island buyers are few and far between, according to many leading local estate agents. With enquires and transactions down markedly on this time last year.

From: LanzaroteGuideBook.com


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Well now you have taken the shine off it!

I have spent the majority of my working day today on the internet - forums, blogsites, online newspapers etc (it is part of my job honestly!) and 99.9% of what I have read irrespective of subject matter has been negative!

Reading your Alicante post gave me a brief moment of hope and the ability to leave work today thinking not everything was bad 

Its pretty dismal out there isnt it - and I find I cant focus on it too long without feeling depressed myself! I am generally an optimist and always try to look on the bright side ...... but its getting harder and harder!

Just a thought (maybe its been done before??) perhaps we should create a purely GOOD NEWS thread .. where we can post articles and even positive recent experiences just to give us something to keep going back to on bad days?? ... keep it purely for that - nothing else.

Have a nice evening!
Sue


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, it's certainly a lot quieter here than normal this time of year. I really do feel for businesses. A couple of years ago several more banks opened so we thought they must know something we don't!! But alas, as soon as they opened, they closed. Many of the Estate Agents also closed last year and I think there are probably more to come.

What's it like in your areas?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Well now you have taken the shine off it!
> 
> I have spent the majority of my working day today on the internet - forums, blogsites, online newspapers etc (it is part of my job honestly!) and 99.9% of what I have read irrespective of subject matter has been negative!
> 
> ...



Yes I agree theres too much doom and gloom and it rubs off and depresses everyone!! 

Happy news only Stevie !!!!! :lol::laugh:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

What's the big deal about that? Let me know when they host the Donkey Derby!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

As far as the Volvo Ocean Race is concerned, if they need any extra crew, I'm willing. :rapture: I have a good CV on that front.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> What's the big deal about that? Let me know when they host the Donkey Derby!


I thought I´d found one for you ... but looks like youve missed the date! you can always email them for the next "meet"!!!! lol 

Donkey Derby


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> What's the big deal about that? Let me know when they host the Donkey Derby!


And another one ..... This is the Life!: 2009 Donkey Derby!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

